# Sony Playstation 4, rumours, speculation & arguing



## Firky (Jan 3, 2013)

A couple of days ago you may have noticed that Sony finally stopped production of the Playstation 2 after 14 years.


Which made me wonder if this was a hint at was in store for us... and my hunch seems to have been correct.

More here:

http://www.neurope.eu/article/playstation-4-way



> Sony has announced that a press event will take place in February, at which it is expected to formally present its next-generation PlayStation 4 console.


 
And here:

http://www.slashgear.com/playstation-4-release-tipped-by-sony-event-invite-01262742/



> This week the event known as Destination PlayStation (2013) has been confirmed in an invitation to the press (and retail executives, of course) with promise of more 2013 action than the game-loving public can handle. This event is set to show off games, primarily, but attendees will also be “treated to food, drink, play, and a first look at all the amazing new releases coming from Sony Computer Entertainment America Entertainment in 2013.” An announcement of the next-generation PlayStation gaming console would fit with the scheduling of a release to the public in 2014 given past release trends from Sony.
> 
> This event will be taking place starting on the 25th of February and will last until February the 28th, and you can make a bet that all the most important points will be covered by SlashGear in full. While it’s only a guess at this point that Sony will bring the real fire, we’ve had more than a few tips and rumors surrounding at least an acknowledgement that they’re working on the console of the future.


 
Playstation > Xbox 

I'll be buying one despite being a PC game first and foremost.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 3, 2013)

I wonder if they will do anything inventive or if it will just be a much needed hardware upgrade? 

I'll be tempted by this or the new xbox I think...next round of PC upgrades is likely to cost a min of £350, which will probably be close to the launch cost.


----------



## Firky (Jan 3, 2013)

On the back of the PS4 rumours more rumours!



> *Sony has reportedly patented technology that will prevent the use of second hand games on consoles.*
> 
> According to NeoGAF member gofreak, the patent application was filed on 9 December 2012 by Sony Computer Entertainment Japan, and will work by linking individual game discs to a user's account without requiring a network connection meaning any future attempt to use this disc on another user's console won't work


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 3, 2013)

Wonder how that will work then with no internet? A right sector on the disc maybe? 

Nothing new to us PC owners with steam of course.


----------



## cypher79 (Jan 4, 2013)

I wonder if the PS4 is going to be as much of a farce as the PS3.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 4, 2013)

cypher79 said:


> I wonder if the PS4 is going to be as much of a farce as the PS3.


elaborate...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 4, 2013)

...it finished off  Ken Kutaragi


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 4, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> elaborate...


...and list 'em.


----------



## cypher79 (Jan 4, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> elaborate...


 
Well first of all, the ps3 was massively delayed. It was supposed to be released to compete with the xbox 360 which had been out for years before the ps3 finally came out. And then not to mention that Sony took the ridiculous decision to release it everywhere except Europe, where it came out like a year later or something.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 4, 2013)

firky said:


> On the back of the PS4 rumours more rumours!


So, you buy a game, play it for a bit, then take it to your mates house to play. You can't.

Seriously?


----------



## Firky (Jan 4, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So, you buy a game, play it for a bit, then take it to your mates house to play. You can't.
> 
> Seriously?


 
I presume you could login on your mates' machine and play the game that way but you could not give him the game. I reckon it's going to be like Steam.


----------



## thriller (Jan 4, 2013)

some group out there somewhere will see this as a challenge and find a way round it, probably.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 4, 2013)

firky said:


> I presume you could login on your mates' machine and play the game that way but you could not give him the game. I reckon it's going to be like Steam.


 
Would be enough to put a lot of people off buying games.  Stupid move.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 4, 2013)

thriller said:


> some group out there somewhere will see this as a challenge and find a way round it, probably.


 
Probably, but hacked machines can be a pain if you want to play online.


----------



## Firky (Jan 4, 2013)

8ball said:


> Would be enough to put a lot of people off buying games. Stupid move.


 
I don't know, it has it's advantages (and obvious disadvantages). If it is like Steam and you login to the cloud to access your games then it's great.

Besides which I think most of us play games in our own house with people over - rather than taking a game to a mates' IYSWIM.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 4, 2013)

firky said:


> I don't know, it has it's advantages (and obvious disadvantages). If it is like Steam and you login to the cloud to access your games then it's great.


 
I'm not the biggest fan of Steam tbh, though I can see how that model could work fine.  I get iPod games off the Apple store and that all works fine.

Mixing it up with a model where people are buying their games as hard copy and are in the habit of being able to trade in, swap with mates and sell on is stupid, though.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 4, 2013)

firky said:


> I don't know, it has it's advantages (and obvious disadvantages). If it is like Steam and you login to the cloud to access your games then it's great.
> 
> Besides which I think most of us play games in our own house with people over - rather than taking a game to a mates' IYSWIM.


Adults? Yeah. Young/teenagers? No.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 4, 2013)

Games will be 45-50 quid, and you won't be able to sell them. Big fail.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 4, 2013)

next 5-10 years all games will be digital download only..... or something.


----------



## thriller (Jan 4, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Probably, but hacked machines can be a pain if you want to play online.


 
Ha ha. Yep. My younger brother found out to his cost on his x box 360 a while back when microsft pulled that move. he had to then get another one.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 4, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> next 5-10 years all games will be digital download only..... or something.


 
Makes sense for a lot of people...plus they can entice people to spend money more easily with cunning sales that pop up when you log in.

Discs can't get scratched or lost either. Any new console should come with a decent sized hard drive anyway, disks should only be used to install stuff, rather then run them off.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 4, 2013)

Physical media in all forms will be a thing of the past, TV and Films will all be online content as well as games.


My PS3 has a 650GB HDD in it, and theres still 400GB free lol


----------



## Yetman (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't think I've ever bought a game new post-SNES era


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 4, 2013)

Maybe it means that they will drop to PC prices as they have no residual value after you buy them. I doubt it though.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 4, 2013)

firky said:


> Playstation > Xbox



*bites*

The 360 is a much better option than the PS3. Sony have really fucked it. I don't expect the PS4 story to be any different.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 4, 2013)

Looooooooooool


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 4, 2013)

cypher79 said:


> Well first of all, the ps3 was massively delayed. It was supposed to be released to compete with the xbox 360 which had been out for years before the ps3 finally came out. And then not to mention that Sony took the ridiculous decision to release it everywhere except Europe, where it came out like a year later or something.


Ha!  I'd forgotten about all that.  lol


----------



## Firky (Jan 4, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Looooooooooool


 

All those poor bastards who bought HDDVD players that cost hundreds of pounds, bwahahha.

That is why I sail the seas, cooey!


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 4, 2013)

There's a simple solution to combat the restrictive practices employed by Sony and the likes: if you don't like it, don't give them your money.

I'm always amazing by the amount of people you see/hear whinging and yet they carry on buying them.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 4, 2013)

firky said:


> All those poor bastards who bought HDDVD players that cost hundreds of pounds, bwahahha.
> 
> That is why I sail the seas, cooey!



I have never bought a blu-ray DVD. Went straight to downloads.


----------



## Supine (Jan 4, 2013)

http://www.techradar.com/news/gaming/consoles/rumor-massively-powerful-ps4-dev-kit-is-out-1109677


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 5, 2013)

firky said:


> All those poor bastards who bought HDDVD players that cost hundreds of pounds, bwahahha.
> 
> That is why I sail the seas, cooey!


 
I actually know one!


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 5, 2013)

Personally I don't care about resale/second hand games. I spend so little it really doesn't matter to me. In the last 2 years I've only bought 4 games for my xbox. Mainly because I play BF3 most of the time. Then with DLC it keeps the shelf life going.

The other games I bought were Bad Company 2, Modern Warfare 2, FIFA12 and Max Payne 3.

Not being able to play a game that has been lent to me is a bit annoying though. It's the only reason I ended up buying FIFA 12 for myself as I enjoyed it so much.


----------



## Firky (Jan 5, 2013)

This is going to sound wrong... if I was a kid or a parent then the second hand games thing would bother me but since I am adult (LOLS!) who earns and lives alone I have a disposable income that allows me to spend £40 on a game here and there. 

Which I play alone.

All by myself.

Forever alone.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 5, 2013)

firky said:


> if I was a kid or a parent then the second hand games thing would bother me


 
That's the market that's going to be pissed off for sure.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2013)

They're going to have to do something brilliant for me to give up on the xbox...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> I actually know one!


 
I have one too, Toshiba rebranding them as upscaling DVD players and sold them for like 50 quid a pop...


----------



## Firky (Jan 21, 2013)

I hate IGN but... here's some no news. 

Sony will let Microsoft announce their console first. That's it. That is the news.

http://uk.ign.com/articles/2013/01/21/ps4-sony-will-let-microsoft-make-first-move


----------



## Firky (Feb 9, 2013)

Prince Harry subversively advertising (featured) in the Daily Mail's (advertising) article on the Sony Playstation 4.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ost-just-270-steal-march-generation-Xbox.html

I hope it doesn't relay too heavily on the cloud. I.e. download only.

Sent from the toilet using my Nexus 7


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 9, 2013)

PS3 launched at £425. What are people's thoughts on the PS4 launch price?

I'm thinking it'll launch at a similar price, maybe even £50 higher.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 9, 2013)

Makes sense given a few years have gone by. Still lots of people are a bit skinter.


----------



## Firky (Feb 9, 2013)

From the link above:



> Blistering new PlayStation 4 '*to cost just £270*' and could steal a march on the next generation Xbox


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 9, 2013)

I didn't click on it as it was from the Mail. 

Be interesting if it forces MS to match it.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 9, 2013)

firky said:


> From the link above:



Ha, I try to avoid the daily Mail website. But wow, that would be an absolutely incredible price, if true.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 9, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> PS3 launched at £425. What are people's thoughts on the PS4 launch price?
> 
> I'm thinking it'll launch at a similar price, maybe even £50 higher.


 
Misread...nm.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 10, 2013)

I read 8 cpu's and 8gb ram and an easier programming model. 

That would future proof it for a very long time.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 10, 2013)

8 Cores based around x86?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 19, 2013)

Interesting piece on the PS4 and the next gen. Something it nails is the idea that each PS hailed something big other than it just being a games machine:



> More than ever, the console business — a stronghold for Sony for nearly two decades — is seeing intense pressure as technology and business models are changing. Physical media is dying for movies and games alike. Non-traditional market players like Apple and Google are just a heartbeat away from turning their widely deployed set-top boxes and televisions into serviceable casual gaming machines. And thanks to the advent of cloud gaming, it's not even clear that end users need their own hardware horsepower anymore.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 19, 2013)

We're still many years for a lot of people to have an internet connection fast enough to stream HD quality gaming. Even if they do invest the billions needed, it doesn't strike me as the most efficient way to use it.

I think one of the biggest challenges they will face is that people are skint.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 20, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> We're still many years for a lot of people to have an internet connection fast enough to stream HD quality gaming. Even if they do invest the billions needed, it doesn't strike me as the most efficient way to use it.
> 
> I think one of the biggest challenges they will face is that people are skint.


 

I'm beginning to think your second point is the real killer here...the first is changing fast but yeah it's not really there yet but over the lifetime of a console could well be (skate where the puck is going and all that) so they could build toward that.

The money is tight issue is another reason I think Apple and Google will end up being the bigger players in gaming too, their apps cost a lot less than your average videogame.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 20, 2013)

Maybe in market share...the games little and many more people play them. It's quite different competition though. Most people who buy a dedicated console will probably be also playing games on their phone/tablet.

I don't think the first will change in the next ten years, for some areas sure, but the backhaul needed is going to be insane with not just this, but all the streaming TV services (and you can get away with them in 720)


----------



## C Kelly (Feb 20, 2013)

Cant wait for 11:00pm tonight for the official news...Alaways had a PS and always will!!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 20, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Maybe in market share...the games little and many more people play them. It's quite different competition though. Most people who buy a dedicated console will probably be also playing games on their phone/tablet.
> 
> I don't think the first will change in the next ten years, for some areas sure, but the backhaul needed is going to be insane with not just this, but all the streaming TV services (and you can get away with them in 720)


 
More like market share and profits. Apple makes tons from a minority market share position, Google makes less but easily has the bulk of units sold.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 20, 2013)

C Kelly said:


> Cant wait for 11:00pm tonight for the official news...Alaways had a PS and always will!!!


 
Heh, have to say I'm quite looking forward to it, it's been bloody years since we had a proper next gen console announcement!


----------



## XR75 (Feb 20, 2013)

I won't be buying unless there is a strong reason to do so considering Sony stole linux from peoples PS3.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks like things are moving, watching the live coverage here: http://live.theverge.com/sony-playstation-4-event-live-blog/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 20, 2013)

This reminds me of the Microsoft surface launch event imagery:


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 20, 2013)

Any streaming links for iPad lol


----------



## Bruce23 (Feb 20, 2013)

Does anyone feel like video games have reached their peak? I remember when games when from 2D to 3D. It was a huge deal. Then there was a lot of hype for Playstation 2 which was overblown and since then I haven't been very excited about videogames. They're still fun but I see them getting prettier and bigger with out much innovation.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 20, 2013)

http://sony.game.co.uk/?cm_mmc=game-_-brand-_-SonyAnnounceLive-_-mainbanner


----------



## RedDragon (Feb 20, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Any streaming links for iPad lol


Twit tv is live streaming with commentary


----------



## elbows (Feb 20, 2013)

Argh the language, the hyperbole, the jargon is killing me. Not sure I'll be able to stand 'several hours' of this from bug-eyed corporate freaks spouting carefully crafted drool.


----------



## tommers (Feb 20, 2013)

Bruce23 said:


> Does anyone feel like video games have reached their peak? I remember when games when from 2D to 3D. It was a huge deal. Then there was a lot of hype for Playstation 2 which was overblown and since then I haven't been very excited about videogames. They're still fun but I see them getting prettier and bigger with out much innovation.


 
Then you're not looking in the right places.  You're definitely right about mainstream stuff.  They've become Hollywood blockbusters.


----------



## tommers (Feb 20, 2013)

8 GB unified memory.

I have no idea what that means.


----------



## tommers (Feb 20, 2013)

"Share button".


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 21, 2013)

So far this has felt like the last three Sony Playstation launches but with better graphics, and er social stuff.


----------



## Bruce23 (Feb 21, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> So far this has felt like the last three Sony Playstation launches but with better graphics, and er social stuff.


 
That's what I'm talking about. I don't feel the excitement for new consoles any more. I still love quality games I just think the hardware has reached its peak in terms of innovation.


----------



## dweller (Feb 21, 2013)

PS4 powered by panties!


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 21, 2013)

Did I miss something, where's the console?


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 21, 2013)

No release date, no price, no console, just a load of tech demos. What a waste of time that was.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 21, 2013)

Bruce23 said:


> That's what I'm talking about. I don't feel the excitement for new consoles any more. I still love quality games I just think the hardware has reached its peak in terms of innovation.



Since when has the playstation been about quality games,


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 21, 2013)

Bruce23 said:


> That's what I'm talking about. I don't feel the excitement for new consoles any more. I still love quality games I just think the hardware has reached its peak in terms of innovation.


 
There is a feeling of where else can it really go in it's current paradigm...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 21, 2013)

firky said:


> I don't know, it has it's advantages (and obvious disadvantages). If it is like Steam and you login to the cloud to access your games then it's great.
> 
> Besides which I think most of us play games in our own house with people over - rather than taking a game to a mates' IYSWIM.


 
I think it will put some people off Sony.


----------



## tommers (Feb 21, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> No release date, no price, no console, just a load of tech demos. What a waste of time that was.



There was a release date - "holiday 2013"


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 21, 2013)

firky said:


> I presume you could login on your mates' machine and play the game that way but you could not give him the game. I reckon it's going to be like Steam.


 

I wouldn't be surprised if they had the technology to restrict the ability to play used games for quite awhile now; but they couldn't employ it while the big dvd and game rental companies like Blockbuster were still in business.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 21, 2013)

tommers said:


> "Share button".



For Facebook etc?

'Monkeygrinder's Organ has completed 14 hours on Skiver 3: The Timewastening and is now a level 8 lazy bastard.' Great.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 21, 2013)

So, no actual console to show.

Anyone get the impression it isn't working yet?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 21, 2013)

They did show Dual Shock 4, still with the left thumb-stick in the wrong position, and now with added move sensor so you can get your waggle on.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 21, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> so you can get your waggle on.


 
Giggidy.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 21, 2013)

The next-gen is going to be more CoD, Battlefield, Halo, Uncharted, Assassin's Creed, Gran Turismo, GTA - only with added Facebook, 'Move', and 'Kinect' isn't it?

E3 is going to be very interesting, I do hop they break out of the shinier, bigger sequel mode. The only thing that has me interested to far is the new Monolith Soft game on Wii U, and a promised transformation of the Zelda series.


----------



## tommers (Feb 21, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> The next-gen is going to be more CoD, Battlefield, Halo, Uncharted, Assassin's Creed, Gran Turismo, GTA - only with added Facebook, 'Move', and 'Kinect' isn't it?


 
Yep.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 21, 2013)

tommers said:


> Yep.


Hence my decision to replace my xbox with a pc


----------



## tommers (Feb 21, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Hence my decision to replace my xbox with a pc


 
Smart decision.  Altho PS have had journey and demon's souls exclusives.  There's just so much more weird shit going on on PC.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 21, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> For Facebook etc?
> 
> 'Monkeygrinder's Organ has completed 14 hours on Skiver 3: The Timewastening and is now a level 8 lazy bastard.' Great.


You can do this already though. My brother posts all his trophies on fb. The sad twat.


----------



## Chz (Feb 21, 2013)

Interesting that they've stuck with the PS3 ethos by having a greater number of weaker CPUs. Obviously they're much more powerful than the PS3 ones, but Jaguar is AMD's netbook-class processor.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 21, 2013)

http://www.scei.co.jp/corporate/release/pdf/130221a_e.pdf


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm guessing that a cost issue, they don't want to get in the situation Nintendo and Sega go into in the early console wars...


Selling ever unit at a loss and hoping game sales would cover the shortfall..


----------



## Crispy (Feb 21, 2013)

At least they're actual general purpose CPUs though, rather than the weird and limited Cell SPEs.

With the next Xbox also switching to x86-64 chips, cross-platform development is going to be much more pleasant his generation. That should also help the PC pick up more mainstream titles.

8GB of DDR5 RAM is insane though. That's much more and much faster than the vast majority of gaming PCs.


----------



## Chz (Feb 21, 2013)

The reason we don't use GDDR5 for general purpose use is that it's got *much* higher latency than DDR3. In a console, you can probably program around that fact though.


----------



## elbows (Feb 21, 2013)

Chz said:


> Interesting that they've stuck with the PS3 ethos by having a greater number of weaker CPUs. Obviously they're much more powerful than the PS3 ones, but Jaguar is AMD's netbook-class processor.


 
At least partially compensated for by the use of the GPU for general purpose computing, as briefly touched on during the presentation.


----------



## elbows (Feb 21, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they had the technology to restrict the ability to play used games for quite awhile now; but they couldn't employ it while the big dvd and game rental companies like Blockbuster were still in business.


 
Not sure how much Blockbuster etc were a factor, think its more likely that last time they had the opportunity to implement such things, people didnt quite have fast enough broadband and were stillvery much used to getting their games on physical media. And the destruction of the 2nd hand game market has been on the medias lips for some time now in regards the next gen consoles.

I mean correct me if I'm wrong, but the emphasis on 'instantly playable' trial versions, incremental downloading of game content so you can start playing straight away, downloading in low-power 'almost off' mode, and using prediction to download titles before you've even decided you want them, tends to suggest that buying games on disc is not really part of the next gen?


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 21, 2013)

Sony have said that it will play second hand games now, will be good to see what MS say about it all in June.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 21, 2013)

Whats great about this is that its x86,  games for PC will be so much nicer as the dev platform will be PC's.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## elbows (Feb 21, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Sony have said that it will play second hand games now, will be good to see what MS say about it all in June.


 
So games will still be purchasable on disc then I guess?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 21, 2013)

Still putting the Dpad in the primary control position 
The original PS1 Analog Controller was just a quick hack job and they've never changed the layout.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 21, 2013)

Interesting article here 

how the fuck do I insert links, both icons are grayed out for me....


----------



## Crispy (Feb 21, 2013)

Dandred said:


> Interesting article herehttp://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2013-02-18-crysis-3-developer-crytek-on-why-its-impossible-for-next-gen-consoles-to-match-the-power-of-gaming-pcs
> 
> how the fuck do I insert links, both icons are grayed out for me....


Type some text (which will be the plaintext), highlight it, then click the link button.

Like so


----------



## Dandred (Feb 21, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Type some text (which will be the plaintext), highlight it, then click the link button.
> 
> Like so


 
Cheers Crispy


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 21, 2013)

elbows said:


> So games will still be purchasable on disc then I guess?


 
yeah, but im guessing they will push donwlaods to keep it to that console and costs down.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 21, 2013)

http://www.engadget.com/2013/02/21/sony-psn-games-wont-transfer-to-ps4

Sony: PSN games won't transfer to the PS4, nor will your game saves


----------



## Yetman (Feb 21, 2013)

Dandred said:


> Interesting article here
> 
> how the fuck do I insert links, both icons are grayed out for me....


 
Cloud gaming would sort that problem out though no? If the cloud managed the running of the game rather than your console?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 21, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2013/02/21/sony-psn-games-wont-transfer-to-ps4
> 
> Sony: PSN games won't transfer to the PS4, nor will your game saves


 
That's shit.

I was so glad that I could transfer all my saves from Wii to Wii U - because I had a 90% finished Zelda Skyward Sword on there (so close to the end now ), plus amazing games which I want to go back to (Xenoblade Chronicles), plus all my Wii Fit stats.

eta: plus Nintendo went to the effort of making an amazing Pikmin animation...they carry your saves into a rocket ship, really is cute


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 21, 2013)

This all sounds to this non gamer like it's gearing up nicely to be a big bucket of fail.

Or have I misread a lot of this?


----------



## elbows (Feb 21, 2013)

Without wishing to sound like I'm being a bit rude, I'm not really sure how a non-gamer can successfully rate the chances of success or failure of a console thats not out yet. Even hardcore gamers are going to have trouble predicting at this stage, a lot always comes own to quality of release titles and how well they do at whipping potential customers into a frenzy shortly before and after launch. And then allow a few years to see if momentum of both sales and quality game titles picks up.

There are certainly reasons to think that consoles in general have more challenges against them than ever, but that doesnt mean they are really dead just yet.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 21, 2013)

elbows said:


> Without wishing to sound like I'm being a bit rude, I'm not really sure how a non-gamer can successfully rate the chances of success or failure of a console thats not out yet. Even hardcore gamers are going to have trouble predicting at this stage, a lot always comes own to quality of release titles and how well they do at whipping potential customers into a frenzy shortly before and after launch. And then allow a few years to see if momentum of both sales and quality game titles picks up.


 
I'm not sure 'hardcore gamers' are very well placed to know either tbh. They seem to struggle with the fact that the idea of releasing a new console is to make money, not to keep them personally happy. Have they got over declaring the Wii a catastrophe yet?


(Urban75 disclaimer: this post may contain a generalisation. Best get the torches.)


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 21, 2013)

hey i played my Wii U at least 3 times


----------



## elbows (Feb 21, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I'm not sure 'hardcore gamers' are very well placed to know either tbh. They seem to struggle with the fact that the idea of releasing a new console is to make money, not to keep them personally happy. Have they got over declaring the Wii a catastrophe yet?
> 
> 
> (Urban75 disclaimer: this post may contain a generalisation. Best get the torches.)


 
Well let me put it another way then. Nobody knows. The gaming landscape has changed (due to smartphones, tablets and perhaps a few other factors) and Sony have certainly not been doing so well in general for years. But we cant take the various apparent downsides to any of the announced or rumoured playstation 4 details as offering us any certainty as to its fate at this point.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 21, 2013)

If Microsoft come out and say their upcoming console prevents second hand games, that's that.  

We all get a ps 4.


----------



## XR75 (Feb 21, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Still putting the Dpad in the primary control position
> The original PS1 Analog Controller was just a quick hack job and they've never changed the layout.



Don't you mean the Xbox controller put the joystick in the Dpads position.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 21, 2013)

Sunray said:


> If Microsoft come out and say their upcoming console prevents second hand games, that's that.
> 
> We all get a ps 4.


 
Why? I'm from the PC mindset and have never bought a second hand game.


----------



## Firky (Feb 21, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah, but im guessing they will push donwlaods to keep it to that console and costs down.


 
Games are to be streamed too... because that has really worked!

I reckon I'll still get a PS4, not that bothered about the social side of it. EA have tried to push that on us with Origin and Battlelog and it just feels like an even crapper Facebook.


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 21, 2013)

The Miiverse thing on the Wii U is a genuinely good use of social media, it works really well. It's quite difficult to describe why it's good, you have to see it. I think the ps4 being able to post clips and watch live streams of other players will be great if it's done right.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 21, 2013)

Fuck new features...a new generation of consoles with up to date hardware is going to make everything prettier for everyone...especially for PC gamers. 

They all have quite a few cores as well...I wonder if this going to help AMD in the desktop market as well?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 23, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> The next-gen is going to be more CoD, Battlefield, Halo, Uncharted, Assassin's Creed, Gran Turismo, GTA - only with added Facebook, 'Move', and 'Kinect' isn't it?
> 
> E3 is going to be very interesting, I do hop they break out of the shinier, bigger sequel mode. The only thing that has me interested to far is the new Monolith Soft game on Wii U, and a promised transformation of the Zelda series.


 
Pfft the Wii U is DOA. I doubt Nintendo will be pull up from this nose dive into oblivion....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 23, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Still putting the Dpad in the primary control position
> The original PS1 Analog Controller was just a quick hack job and they've never changed the layout.


 
Yup. The 360 has the best joypad I've ever used.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 23, 2013)

Sunray said:


> If Microsoft come out and say their upcoming console prevents second hand games, that's that.
> 
> We all get a ps 4.


 
I don't buy 2nd games, I just don't want to have to have  a net connection to play.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 23, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Pfft the Wii U is DOA. I doubt Nintendo will be pull up from this nose dive into oblivion....



The Wii U is struggling, but I personally find it more interesting than a third recycling of xbox and playstation's same games, despite your viewpoint. And I seriously doubt Nintendo will head in to oblivion, as they have the best selling console in the world in the 3DS, and have quite a bit of money in the bank. It's a changed market to what it was 7 years ago, Microsoft and Sony must be shitting themselves.


----------



## elbows (Feb 23, 2013)

I checked the opinion of a 16 year old and he liked the share button, principally the video sharing feature.


----------



## tommers (Feb 23, 2013)

elbows said:


> I checked the opinion of a 16 year old and he liked the share button, principally the video sharing feature.


 
pffft. 16 year olds.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 23, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> The Wii U is struggling, but I personally find it more interesting than a third recycling of xbox and playstation's same games, despite your viewpoint. And I seriously doubt Nintendo will head in to oblivion, as they have the best selling console in the world in the 3DS, and have quite a bit of money in the bank. It's a changed market to what it was 7 years ago, Microsoft and Sony must be shitting themselves.


 
The Wii U is more than struggling, the 3DS isn't as big a success (30 odd million units in 2012) as they've been hoping and Nintendo aren't making money, they recently cut their annual profit expectation by 70%! And they posted a loss of well over $300 million! This isn't a sign of a strong company with a future. I'll lay money Nintendo will go the way of Sega (making games but no hardware) within ten years.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 23, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The Wii U is more than struggling, the 3DS isn't as big a success (30 odd million units in 2012) as they've been hoping and Nintendo aren't making money, they recently cut their annual profit expectation by 70%! And they posted a loss of well over $300 million! This isn't a sign of a strong company with a future. I'll lay money Nintendo will go the way of Sega (making games but no hardware) within ten years.


They are no Sega, until last year they had not made a loss in their history, and they are selling more consoles and games than anyone in Japan, and more importantly have returned to profit this year (100 million) despite launching a new console). Sony made ten times the loss Nintendo made over the last few years, and are still losing money. They are fare more fucked financially than Nintendo. Writing off Nintendo is frankly ridiculous. There 's no denying these are difficult times, but Nintendo ain't going anywhere, despite the wishes of xbox and playstation fanbois


----------



## Firky (Feb 23, 2013)

This has been updated, refined and reviewed as the rumours and releases have come in, it is one of the better articles I have read reading the PS4 on the information we have so far:

http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/games/1298017/ps4-release-date-specs-price-rumours


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 23, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> They are no Sega, until last year they had not made a loss in their history, and they are selling more consoles and games than anyone in Japan, and more importantly have returned to profit this year (100 million) despite launching a new console). Sony made ten times the loss Nintendo made over the last few years, and are still losing money. They are fare more fucked financially than Nintendo. Writing off Nintendo is frankly ridiculous. There 's no denying these are difficult times, but Nintendo ain't going anywhere, despite the wishes of xbox and playstation fanbois



'tis true. Sony are fucked, financially.


----------



## Firky (Feb 23, 2013)

Isn't Sony ranked amongst the top performing 100 corporations in the world? Pretty sure they make a substantial amount of the world's semiconductors too.

Just googled - they usually hover in the top ten of world semi-conductors with a 2% - 3% share. Intel is the world leader with 10% - 13% share.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 23, 2013)

firky said:


> Isn't Sony ranked amongst the top performing 100 corporations in the world? Pretty sure they make a substantial amount of the world's semiconductors too.
> 
> Just googled - they usually hover in the top ten of world semi-conductors with a 2% - 3% share. Intel is the world leader with 10% - 13% share.



Sorry, I was referring to Sony Entertainment. Games, TVs, etc.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 24, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> Sorry, I was referring to Sony Entertainment. Games, TVs, etc.



Nope - the whole business: http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/11/b...evises-expected-loss-to-6-4-billion.html?_r=0


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> They are no Sega, until last year they had not made a loss in their history, and they are selling more consoles and games than anyone in Japan, and more importantly have returned to profit this year (100 million) despite launching a new console). Sony made ten times the loss Nintendo made over the last few years, and are still losing money. They are fare more fucked financially than Nintendo. Writing off Nintendo is frankly ridiculous. There 's no denying these are difficult times, but Nintendo ain't going anywhere, despite the wishes of xbox and playstation fanbois


 
They are, they're screwed.


----------



## Firky (Feb 28, 2013)

More here:

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2013-02-28-playstation-4-interface-images


----------



## Crispy (Feb 28, 2013)

The built-in video sharing//streaming is going to be massive


----------



## elbows (Feb 28, 2013)

Crispy said:


> The built-in video sharing//streaming is going to be massive


 
Thats what the aforementioned 16 year old liked in regards to the share button. It is only recently that I've had the opportunity to talk to anyone this age, and it seems that many of them really are glued to youtube and a portion of them have been relying on rather old fashioned additional hardware to capture their gaming exploits in video form.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2013)

Yup.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 1, 2013)

Today I read that Sony are going to be doing a 4k movie streaming service with the PS4. 

A 4k movie is over 100Gb in size. I wonder how isp's are taking to the news that a single download will not only smash many people's bandwidth limit, there may well be millions of these downloads happening at once.


----------



## elbows (Mar 1, 2013)

It wont necessarily be that large in size, they may compress it far more than the format used to come up with that 100Gb figure. And they may launch such a service in a rather limited way and in parts of the world where rather nippy broadband is more normal and where different (or no) bandwidth restrictions apply. Also there will not be millions of such downloads happening until there are millions of people with 4k screens, which given the price isnt likely to be soon.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 1, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> They are, they're screwed.



If you say so.


----------



## Firky (Mar 1, 2013)

Crispy said:


> The built-in video sharing//streaming is going to be massive


 
Yep, bit of a no brainer putting that feature on.

Vintage Paw loves to take screen shots in game as a kind of photography!


----------



## Firky (Mar 1, 2013)

Sunray said:


> Today I read that Sony are going to be doing a 4k movie streaming service with the PS4.
> 
> There may well be millions of these downloads happening at once.


 
Only if millions of people upgrade their HDTV to 4K and only if millions of people buy the PS4 and decide to watch a film at the same time. Highly unlikely. But it will but extra strain on the network, no doubt about that.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 1, 2013)

By the time people will want to start streaming 4k, you'll be able to do it with a cheap no name box easily enough.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 2, 2013)

firky said:


> Yep, bit of a no brainer putting that feature on.
> 
> Vintage Paw loves to take screen shots in game as a kind of photography!


 
Yes, firky, she does


----------



## Firky (Mar 3, 2013)

I heard you can pre-order them already but it appears to be in the US only or dead links?

E2A, ah the site had opened up in a new window 

http://www.shopto.net/ps4

£20 deposit, 12 month warranty, and if City Link are up to their usual standards they'll send out another.

Hmm.... not sure if I should wait or not.

E2A X 2:

I have had shite customer service off Game in the past on more than one occasion so don't really want to use them.

E2A X 3:

Shop to looks like it is the best bet:

http://www.trustpilot.co.uk/review/www.shopto.net


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 3, 2013)

firky said:


> I heard you can pre-order them already but it appears to be in the US only or dead links?


 
They normally shave a good few quid of the cost of a new console a few months after launch, so unless your desperate, to my mind it makes sense to wait.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm actually really toying with the idea of buying this or the new xbox rather then upgrading my PC. If I do it will be the first current gen console I've owned other then the first gameboy.


----------



## Firky (Mar 3, 2013)

I am not sure if I will ever bother with a gaming PC again, I spent over a grand on one and I hardly use it. It's handy for photoshopping and stuff but it's total overkill - I am not doing anything different on the PC really to the one I had 10 years ago which was a fraction of the power.

The way Android and iOS devices have come on in the last 18 months really swung me. Namely the Nexus 7 and Macbook Air.

WIndows 8 was the springboard to jump ship after nearly 20 years of PCs.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 3, 2013)

only a bellend would pre order anything with Game FACT


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 3, 2013)

firky said:


> I am not sure if I will ever bother with a gaming PC again, I spent over a grand on one and I hardly use it. It's handy for photoshopping and stuff but it's total overkill - I am not doing anything different on the PC really to the one I had 10 years ago which was a fraction of the power.
> 
> The way Android and iOS devices have come on in the last 18 months really swung me. Namely the Nexus 7 and Macbook Air.
> 
> WIndows 8 was the springboard to jump ship after nearly 20 years of PCs.


 
That's it...I don't play games that often and for everything else I do my machine is a nice spec, decent duel core and an ssd means I don't need to upgrade for any other reason for years.

The last gen of consoles had a pretty epic life span...the idea of buying one bit of hardware for the next 8 years gaming seems quite appealing.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 3, 2013)

Sunray said:


> If Microsoft come out and say their upcoming console prevents second hand games, that's that.
> 
> We all get a ps 4.


I've just been reminded just how crap Sony's attempts at software are thanks to an Internet Connected TV and Lovefilm subscription. I'll be getting the xbox.


----------



## Firky (Mar 3, 2013)

Bob_the_lost said:


> I've just been reminded just how crap Sony's attempts at software are thanks to an Internet Connected TV and Lovefilm subscription. I'll be getting the xbox.


 
WDTV, dude. WDTV.


----------



## Callum91 (Mar 8, 2013)

I imagine I'll go with the Xbox. Nobody else think that Apple should buy Nintendo?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 8, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> I imagine I'll go with the Xbox. Nobody else think that Apple should buy Nintendo?



No. Nintendo have $10 Billion in the bank, and are in profit. They aren't going anywhere any time soon


----------



## Callum91 (Mar 8, 2013)

The Wii U isn't going to save Nintendo.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 8, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> The Wii U isn't going to save Nintendo.



Who said they don't need saving?


----------



## Firky (Mar 9, 2013)

I would have thought Nintendo make a fair mint in royalties from the Mario brand and such?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 9, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> If you say so.


 
I do, wanna bet on it?


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 11, 2013)

I'll take that bet, but it has to be something more definitely quantifiable than 'they're screwed'.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 11, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> I'll take that bet, but it has to be something more definitely quantifiable than 'they're screwed'.


 
In tens years from the date today Nintendo will have left the hardware business.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 11, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> In tens years from the date today Nintendo will have left the hardware business.


 
FFS man, if you're going to have a bet, properly commit to it. 10 years? We'll all be dead in 10 years.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 11, 2013)

I heard the PS4 will be the first console to include a groinal interface.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Mar 11, 2013)

bollox


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 11, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> FFS man, if you're going to have a bet, properly commit to it. 10 years? We'll all be dead in 10 years.


 
LoL! I'll bet we, as in humans, will still be here in 25 years.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Mar 16, 2013)

It has cinavia?  It can fuck right off.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 11, 2013)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2013/jun/11/ps4-sony-price-used-games


----------



## Supine (Jun 11, 2013)

From the guardian this quote made me laugh  

"Sony announced the new PlayStation in February but waited until Monday to unveil the actual machine, which turned out to be a rectangular black box."


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 11, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2013/jun/11/ps4-sony-price-used-games


 

Not looking good for Microsoft is it?


----------



## Firky (Jun 11, 2013)

Supine said:


> From the guardian this quote made me laugh
> 
> "Sony announced the new PlayStation in February but waited until Monday to unveil the actual machine, which turned out to be a rectangular black box."


 

Both consoles are fugly IMO.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 11, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Not looking good for Microsoft is it?


 
Not at all.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 11, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Not at all.


 

Dunno about you but my FB feed is filled with gamer mates basically saying they not bothering with the Xbox One and it's PS4 for them, might end up getting it because there's no sod left to play with on XO!


----------



## Sunray (Jun 12, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> In tens years from the date today Nintendo will have left the hardware business.


 
10? This console has no momentum and is going to fizzle. Unless they climb aboard the next gen high powered console boat, by employing Michael Felps to catch it up as its already left port, they will have to do a Sega and dev their IP for the next gen consoles.

I for one would welcome that move, saves having to buy another console.

I would be surprised if they make it beyond three.

If they opened up the U to indie developers for free, gave away all their tools and supported that community very heavily, might pull the U out of the fire.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 12, 2013)

Sunray said:


> 10? This console has no momentum and is going to fizzle. Unless they climb aboard the next gen high powered console boat, by employing Michael Felps to catch it up as its already left port, they will have to do a Sega and dev their IP for the next gen consoles.
> 
> I for one would welcome that move, saves having to buy another console.
> 
> I would be surprised if they make it beyond three.


 

Given the new consoles use much more similar hardware then before, then it wouldn't cost them that much to launch their own competitor.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 12, 2013)

Less the cost, its lead time for games. They could probably produce a nice high powered console in 18 months but you need to get the console out to developers to create games and by then the PS4 will be king.

By removing the hardware you don't have all the warranty and returns and repairs and such.  All the infrastructure costs loads.  Let Sony have that risk and just do what they do best and that is produce some of the best games I've played. 

Metroid Prime on the Cube is an example.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 12, 2013)

Sunray said:


> Less the cost, its lead time for games. They could probably produce a nice high powered console in 18 months but you need to get the console out to developers to create games and by then the PS4 will be king.


 

Aye, but would it be easier to tempt EA and the like to release games from other platforms as they would require less porting then in the past. Obviously you don't want a console with just ports, but if people can play the big franchises as well as Nintendo games then that could help sales?


----------



## Sunray (Jun 12, 2013)

The market for games machines is finite. There is a pie and anyone fighting it out has to fight for their slice of the pie. Hence the launch of both consoles at the same time. Is that co-incidence? Once a slice of that pie has gone, its gone for good. Nintendo will be chasing the dual adopters with their offering but they would have to have one hell of a library to get a worthwhile number of people to fork out for a second console.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 12, 2013)

Sunray said:


> The market for games machines is finite. There is a pie and anyone fighting it out has to fight for their slice of the pie. Hence the launch of both consoles at the same time. Is that co-incidence? Once a slice of that pie has gone, its gone for good. Nintendo will be chasing the dual adopters with their offering but they would have to have one hell of a library to get a worthwhile number of people to fork out for a second console.


yep. I did last time round because the wii was cheap and had some really interesting things going on. This time, it's not cheap, and there's nothing to convince me the gamepad is that exciting. I would normally be excited for a new Zelda, but theres just nothing new to see there yet. Nintendo have to stop relying on reheating their decades old franchises.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 13, 2013)

Crispy said:


> yep. I did last time round because the wii was cheap and had some really interesting things going on. This time, it's not cheap, and there's nothing to convince me the gamepad is that exciting. I would normally be excited for a new Zelda, but theres just nothing new to see there yet. Nintendo have to stop relying on reheating their decades old franchises.


 

Yep, yep, yep. Add to the fact that they're clearly in denial about the threat of mobile to their business I really don't see Nintendo lasting in the hardware business.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 13, 2013)

Zzzzz


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 13, 2013)

The 3DS is doing just fine. It has strong sales and increasing demand, a now large back catalog of games, a release schedule full of AAA titles to come and an eshop that allows you to purchase games for download at various price points. It's currently the biggest selling console in the world.
Why anyone still thinks the predictions of three years ago of the death of traditional hand-held gaming at the hands of iOS and Android are still relevant is beyond me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Sunray (Jun 15, 2013)

So that's what the Wii U looks like. I'd not seen it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 16, 2013)

The controller for it is awful to hold, and feels really cheap too...shitty machine.


----------



## stupid kid (Jun 17, 2013)

Nintendo aren't going into the 3rd party business any time soon. People keep speculating about this but as a real world idea it's total bollocks not grounded in logic or facts. It's more likely that MS or Sony will drop out first. Nintendo actually made a profit in the last generation, quite a handsome one in fact, unlike the other two. They have cash reserves of $10bn, enough to pay all their current employees for another 70 years or something stupid. Unlike MS and Sony they're not about to start dropping 10 figures on marketing budgets or processor development budgets. It doesn't matter if the wii U 'fails' by not outselling the other two, wii U and 3DS together will likely come up in the black by the end of their lifetimes.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 17, 2013)

Wii controller is fantastic to hold. Screen is not iPad quality, but games look superb on it.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 17, 2013)

stupid kid said:


> Nintendo aren't going into the 3rd party business any time soon. People keep speculating about this but as a real world idea it's total bollocks not grounded in logic or facts. It's more likely that MS or Sony will drop out first. Nintendo actually made a profit in the last generation, quite a handsome one in fact, unlike the other two. They have cash reserves of $10bn, enough to pay all their current employees for another 70 years or something stupid. Unlike MS and Sony they're not about to start dropping 10 figures on marketing budgets or processor development budgets. It doesn't matter if the wii U 'fails' by not outselling the other two, wii U and 3DS together will likely come up in the black by the end of their lifetimes.


 
Well said!


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 25, 2013)

So, just looked on the PS4 website and if I pre-order, they say it will be delivered between the 30th and 31st of December.

Released before Xmas for sure, but they're obviously staggering their delivery. I wonder how other online retailers will handle the demand?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 25, 2013)

had a mail yesterday about my pre order, i don't think the date is fixed yet.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 25, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> had a mail yesterday about my pre order, i don't think the date is fixed yet.


 
Who have you pre-ordered with?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 25, 2013)

Amazon


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 25, 2013)

Just seen they offer delivery on release? How the fuck will they manage that?


----------



## Pingu (Jul 25, 2013)

I am at Sony EE in 3 weeks. wil hopefully get to have a play with one then.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 25, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Just seen they offer delivery on release? How the fuck will they manage that?


 
My Wii-U came the day before official release


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 20, 2013)

So...29th November in Europe, 33 titles on sale by December and discounts on digital PS3 games? Looking good!


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 9, 2013)

Boom


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 9, 2013)

oh and got PS+ last week and a Vita, impressed and got so many free games with it.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 28, 2013)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!111111!!!!

It's been dispatched and is currently sitting in Hub 3 - Birmingham. I imagine it's going to have a nice train journey down to London, then onto my house. Hopefully


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 28, 2013)

Where from? mines with amazon, still not dispatched but says delivery tomorrow!


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 28, 2013)

Amazon mate


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 28, 2013)

what time did you get e=mail?


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 28, 2013)

22:03


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 28, 2013)

Still hope for mine then


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 28, 2013)

It wouldn't surprise me if they're staggering the e-mail notifications. I imagine A LOT of them are being sent tonight


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 28, 2013)

Status:   In transit
Ship Carrier   DPD
Tracking ID:   4***********
Latest Event:   Parcel has been handed over to the carrier and is in transit - 28 November 2013 22:25:13


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 28, 2013)

Or it might not even be at their holding depot yet if still in transit. Ohhh the excitement.


----------



## tiki (Nov 29, 2013)

Have mine all updated and going. Some of the features are turned off for a few days though to let the servers calm down a bit. 

The what's new is not working and the information you get under the game picture tile is not there either. 

Playing single player battlefield at the mo before dipping into multiplayer.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 29, 2013)

tiki said:


> Have mine all updated and going. Some of the features are turned off for a few days though to let the servers calm down a bit.
> 
> The what's new is not working and the information you get under the game picture tile is not there either.
> 
> Playing single player battlefield at the mo before dipping into multiplayer.



Multiplayer services OK?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 29, 2013)

Apparently there was stock in our local Tesco Extra last night, I was so tempted to get one. But the £400 is earmarked for kids pressies. It's going to have to wait til early next year.

I hope everone that has one has fun!


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 29, 2013)

Got up this morning and checked whether my local Argos had any. They did so I reserved one, going to pick it up in a minute.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 29, 2013)

*Your Amazon order will be delivered today between 09:26-10:26*


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 29, 2013)

This live tracking thing is killing me. I've been watching the driver snake towards my house and he's currently about 200 meters away. Oh the tension!!!


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 29, 2013)

mines coming between 11 something and 12 something


----------



## Supine (Nov 29, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> Got up this morning and checked whether my local Argos had any. They did so I reserved one, going to pick it up in a minute.



I was thinking about doing this


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 29, 2013)

Got mine. Will plug it in at lunchtime to check it's working then it gets wrapped up for Christmas.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## Ranbay (Nov 29, 2013)

new one coming tomorrow, an hour on the phone with Sony.... fuming


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 29, 2013)

Sorry for liking the previous post, I thought it was meant to glow like that.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 29, 2013)

it;s cool lol

at least i will get some stuff done now today


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 29, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> it;s cool lol
> 
> at least i will get some stuff done now today



Like playing your Xbox One?


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 29, 2013)

need to put some shelves up for the wife


----------



## Yetman (Nov 29, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> need to put some shelves up for the wife



They're best kept in cupboards, they tend to break shelves


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 29, 2013)

What's up with it then?

edit to add: just read up on it. Bummer.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 29, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> What's up with it then?


He didn't order the disco edition.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 29, 2013)

Mine seems to work ok so far. Been through all the updates and played a bit of Killzone. Looks pretty, like a PC game.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 29, 2013)

Who's got theirs then?


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 29, 2013)

Meeeeeeeeee. PSN network down at the moment though. I managed to play earlier, but imagine it's gone into meltdown as people started to arrive home.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 29, 2013)

well my games never came, so even if it worked i couldnt play anything but a PS3 game anyways lol


----------



## electroplated (Nov 29, 2013)

i just got fooled into thinking my local argos had them in stock, but in fact they only had the game part of the ps4+game bundle... wankers!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 29, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Meeeeeeeeee. PSN network down at the moment though. I managed to play earlier, but imagine it's gone into meltdown as people started to arrive home.



What's it like, set up, menu system etc?


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 29, 2013)

Set up was piss easy. Plug in power, plug in HDMI then turn it on. Connect the controller to the box via micro USB (provided) and it pairs with the console. The UI is very nice. Slick and easy to use. Not crowded at all. As far as internet research goes, my headset is also compatible. Guess I'll test it when I get a friend request or manage to get back online. Put the game in and it starts copying it to the HD right away. Takes a little while to install the full game but it allows you to start playing.

It has app support and I installed Netflix and iPlayer with no hassle at all. Just select to download and it notifies you as soon as you can use the app. It also has multitasking. So you can be in a game and switch back to the home screen.

Controller is very nice indeed. As soon as I picked it up it felt comfortable. The buttons, triggers and sticks all respond well. Takes a bit of getting used to after using a 360 controller though. My left thumb keeps trying to go down to access the D-Pad.

PSN is £40 for a year. You may be able to find it cheaper online but I just went for it.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 29, 2013)

PS+ can be had for about £30 from Cdkeys and other deals if you look about, it's well worth it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 29, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Set up was piss easy. Plug in power, plug in HDMI then turn it on. Connect the controller to the box via micro USB (provided) and it pairs with the console. The UI is very nice. Slick and easy to use. Not crowded at all. As far as internet research goes, my headset is also compatible. Guess I'll test it when I get a friend request or manage to get back online. Put the game in and it starts copying it to the HD right away. Takes a little while to install the full game but it allows you to start playing.
> 
> It has app support and I installed Netflix and iPlayer with no hassle at all. Just select to download and it notifies you as soon as you can use the app. It also has multitasking. So you can be in a game and switch back to the home screen.
> 
> ...



Sounds good, tbh I don't mind paying 40 quid a year that's only a fiver more than Xbox live. Good to hear its easy to set up too and that game install thing is very nice!

Very happy it has Netflix etc too...


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 29, 2013)

It does everything the 360 does so good for seamless transition.

You can also share the last 15 minutes of your gameplay. Plus stream live to Twitch or Ustream. Oh, it downloads updates in standby mode too. A cool feature. No more 2GB patches or DLC to wait for before playing


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 29, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> It does everything the 360 does so good for seamless transition.
> 
> You can also share the last 15 minutes of your gameplay. Plus stream live to Twitch or Ustream. Oh, it downloads updates in standby mode too. A cool feature. No more 2GB patches or DLC to wait for before playing



Thank fuck for that! Those supa giggage patches used to really annoy...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 2, 2013)

CEX (ugh) in bristol already has tow of these devices for sale for just under £600!

Who on earth do they think will be paying that?


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 2, 2013)

people selling xbones for over £600 on flebay, not looked a PS4's but have seen some go private for £500


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 2, 2013)

there are loads of ps4's up there for £549, this could be why...

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/...comes-fastest-selling-console-in-history.html


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 3, 2013)

When do we think the ''slim'' model will be released then?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 3, 2013)

This one's already pretty damn slim. Not much spare space inside, and the components are already much more integrated than the Fat PS3.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 3, 2013)

It really is. It's slimmer than my 360 slim.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 6, 2013)

How long til we see some in hight street stores?

I'm trying to decide whether to order off the internet, and risk being on the waiting list until after they're available in shops


----------



## Supine (Dec 6, 2013)

How long before we get some hype on this thread about how good the games are? I want one but need a bit of motivation.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 6, 2013)

Battlefield 4 is fucking awesome. 

Battlefield 4 is fucking awesome. 

Battlefield 4 is fucking awesome. 

Battlefield 4 is fucking awesome. 

Battlefield 4 is fucking awesome. 

Battlefield 4 is fucking awesome. 

Good enough?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 6, 2013)

They're not that good.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 6, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> This live tracking thing is killing me. I've been watching the driver snake towards my house and he's currently about 200 meters away. Oh the tension!!!



Had the same thing yesterday with about 20 of my mates following my updates on Farcebook. Uploading a screengrab of him stopped outside the local strip joint when he was on delivery 61 of 63 upped the tension even more. 

Nice bit of kit.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 6, 2013)

Hmph. I decided to buy ShiftyJunior one for Christmas but there are none to be had 
Suppose I might buy him a laptop for minecraft and PC gaming instead but then he would have to wait until at least July (his birthday) to think about asking for a PS4. I could give him a voucher for a PS4 from the Bank of Overcompensating Parents.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 9, 2013)

Ugh

Asda said it had them in stock, got it in trolley, went to check out..... sold out.


----------



## Yetman (Dec 9, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Ugh
> 
> Asda said it had them in stock, got it in trolley, went to check out..... sold out.



False advertising that. I'd have kicked up a right old fuss. Made them get me one right now or face the wrath of a weak threat involving trading standards and my dad being a lawyer....


----------



## sim667 (Dec 9, 2013)

But my dad isn't a lawyer


----------



## sim667 (Dec 11, 2013)

Found an online store today that cleary says *In stock now, order for christmas* and lists a PS4 at £399.95

I thought surely not as they're out of stock everywhere else, so rang them up.... "Yeah, we're getting them in stock on friday"....

Well thats not in stock now is it? Cheeky sods.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm not sure of the benefits of owning a console at the start, but I am glad everyone else does see something in it or they'd not exist.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 11, 2013)

What sort of timescale will it be before this and the Xbox one drop a hundred quid or so, do people reckon?


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 11, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> What sort of timescale will it be before this and the Xbox one drop a hundred quid or so, do people reckon?


There is massive demand for them at the current price. Don't hold your breath over a price drop soon.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 11, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> There is massive demand for them at the current price. Don't hold your breath over a price drop soon.



Not expecting one soon. But I am expecting one. Isn't all the money on these made via the sales of games, with Sony and Microsoft selling the consoles at a loss and taking a % of the profits from each game sold? Stands to reason that they will likely make more by selling more consoles. The way to sell more of something once the initial hype ends is to drop the price. Happened with every generation, as far back as the Nes (and probably before). 

Can't see that it won't happen this time. Just, when?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 11, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Not expecting one soon. But I am expecting one. Isn't all the money on these made via the sales of games, with Sony and Microsoft selling the consoles at a loss and taking a % of the profits from each game sold? Stands to reason that they will likely make more by selling more consoles. The way to sell more of something once the initial hype ends is to drop the price. Happened with every generation, as far back as the Nes (and probably before).
> 
> Can't see that it won't happen this time. Just, when?



When initial demand drops I guess and they need to boost sales, which makes it hard to tell.

I'd imagine they'd probably like to find a way to make it cheaper as well. There is already talk of the PS4 getting a new ARM chip for better power saving, so I'm sure the next model will be planned by both of them already.


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 11, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> When initial demand drops I guess and they need to boost sales, which makes it hard to tell.
> 
> I'd imagine they'd probably like to find a way to make it cheaper as well. There is already talk of the PS4 getting a new ARM chip for better power saving, so I'm sure the next model will be planned by both of them already.


Demand for both of the new consoles has been at record levels. Price cuts on previous generation consoles have been at least a year after first launch. I'm sure that the manufacturers will be looking at ways to reduce cost of production - that will not necessarily result in lower retail prices.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 11, 2013)

For me its not the price that dictates when I get one, but the compelling library of games I can play on it.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 11, 2013)

I wouldn't expect price cuts for at least 18 months. 

Still see no reason to get one when I have a snazzy gaming PC already, and no time to play it.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 11, 2013)

Yeah, expect a price drop in a year to 18 months when AMD move to a smaller node and can produce the chips more cheaply. Then about 6 months after that they'll come out with a 'Slim' version that takes advantage of the lower heat generated by the smaller process.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 11, 2013)

I was expecting a years wait at least.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 12, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> What sort of timescale will it be before this and the Xbox one drop a hundred quid or so, do people reckon?


 
Two or three years.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 15, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Two or three years.



I think it's in their interest to drop the proce as soon as they can.

Be very surprised if it's the same price next Xmas as it is this one.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 15, 2013)

I think you're off in cloud cuckoo land if you think they're dropping the price within a year.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Dec 15, 2013)

My overpriced blu-ray player has not even been switched on in a week


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 16, 2013)

unrepentant85 said:


> My overpriced blu-ray player has not even been switched on in a week



How come?


----------



## unrepentant85 (Dec 16, 2013)

A mixture of being busy and the appeal wearing off a tad. And I got fed up of getting my ass handed to me by kids at Fifa and COD.

But im sure this issue will get rectified with my 10 days off over crimbo.


----------



## Yetman (Dec 16, 2013)

sim667 said:


> But my dad isn't a lawyer



Neither's mine. But the very threat of him being one can work wonders.......depending how convincingly you play it and who to


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 16, 2013)

unrepentant85 said:


> A mixture of being busy and the appeal wearing off a tad. And I got fed up of getting my ass handed to me by kids at Fifa and COD.
> 
> But im sure this issue will get rectified with my 10 days off over crimbo.



FIFA and CoD. No wonder it hasn't been switched on in a while


----------



## unrepentant85 (Dec 16, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> FIFA and CoD. No wonder it hasn't been switched on in a while


 Yeah there is that factor too! Have all the free games too but find them fairly gash. Assasins Creed will be my next purchase.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 17, 2013)

Mines at the neighbours!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 17, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Mines at the neighbours!!



Nice!


----------



## sim667 (Dec 18, 2013)

PSN Names please


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 18, 2013)

MrBeardyDrummer


----------



## TopCat (Dec 18, 2013)

Can you get GTA V for it? If so has anyone played the game on the PS4 then?


----------



## sim667 (Dec 18, 2013)

TopCat said:


> Can you get GTA V for it? If so has anyone played the game on the PS4 then?


 No not yet.

I think they'll bring it out on PSN eventually..... My housemate has got it on ps3, so I might just play it on his as I'm selling my 360 and all my games tonight for 130.

The dudes getting a lot of really good games tbh


----------



## Crispy (Dec 18, 2013)

TopCat said:


> Can you get GTA V for it? If so has anyone played the game on the PS4 then?


Not while it's still selling on the old platforms. Give it a while.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 18, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I think you're off in cloud cuckoo land if you think they're dropping the price within a year.



In this competitive arena the 1st in with the cut gets the potential dividends next Christmas.   Its all about getting as many consoles as possible out there as quickly as possible.  The more slowly you do this, you are applying breaks to any revenue stream and giving the competition an advantage.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 18, 2013)

Nope not gonna happen. 24 months minimum before we see a price cut for PS4.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 18, 2013)

Sunray said:


> In this competitive arena the 1st in with the cut gets the potential dividends next Christmas.   Its all about getting as many consoles as possible out there as quickly as possible.  The more slowly you do this, you are applying breaks to any revenue stream and giving the competition an advantage.


They won't drop until (edit) GlobalFoundries can move them to 20nm or skip straight to 14nm. Until then the only way MS or Sony can drop the price is by selling at a loss, which they don't seem to want to do this time around.


----------



## Supine (Dec 18, 2013)

They can't make them quick enough at the moment. No chance of a price drop till they get excess capacity.

I want one so I can play assassins. Not noticed any other games I fancy on the horizon, will reassess the situation next year when the machine is actually available. Looks like it'll be GTAV on the PS3 for me this Christmas.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 18, 2013)

First impressions:

Really liked it, kind of set it up in the blind panic of excitement, and couldn't work out some bits and pieces, but ate dinner and then figured everything else out pretty quickly. It seems you wanna turn updates on and give it 30 mins or so to do all it's updating etc.

Controllers are nice, a lot lighter than I imagined, battery life is good but the charge cable is too short!

Haven't tried out the headset.

Still a couple of things I want to work out, voice control, how to turn the horrid menu music off too!

Graphics on battlefield 4 really are something else.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 18, 2013)

The "headset" is awful


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 18, 2013)

i think voice control works with the headset thingy


----------



## sim667 (Dec 18, 2013)

My disc drive is faulty I think 

Just been trying to put on a blu ray, wouldn't load, then a DVD got stuck and I had to gently pull it out, and now bf4 won't load again


----------



## unrepentant85 (Dec 19, 2013)

sim667 said:


> My disc drive is faulty I think
> 
> Just been trying to put on a blu ray, wouldn't load, then a DVD got stuck and I had to gently pull it out, and now bf4 won't load again


 
I have had a few issues like this. Also if I start up the machine with a disc inserted, it sounds like a tractor engine. Thankfully its not chewed any discs yet.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 19, 2013)

Report it to Sony directly. They seem pretty good in getting them replaced quickly.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 19, 2013)

unrepentant85 said:


> I have had a few issues like this. Also if I start up the machine with a disc inserted, it sounds like a tractor engine. Thankfully its not chewed any discs yet.


Mine won't even let me put in a disk, it's frozen solid


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 19, 2013)

the replaced mine next day mate, give them a call.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yeah I have, but I was at work and couldnt give me a serial number. They said if I call before 7.30 tonight they'll replace it tomorrow.

Whats your PSN name @BOB2oo9 ?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 20, 2013)

ASDA have some online, just ordered mine from here :

http://direct.asda.com/PS4-Consoles/AD07011001,default,sc.html?awc=2786_1387548894_2058b807fa293f97865d31cb2af5a139&cmpid=afc-_-ad-_-awin-_-47868-_-generic&cm_mmc=ad-aff-_-awin-_-HotUKDeals-_-47868

Should pick it up tomorrow


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 19, 2014)

Rumour has it there's a dead cheap no disc version coming for $149...


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 19, 2014)

Ooh that's pretty cool


----------



## Crispy (May 20, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Rumour has it there's a dead cheap no disc version coming for $149...


Get real! There's not $150 of savings in an optical drive.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 20, 2014)

cant find a peep about it on the internets...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 20, 2014)

anyone whose actually got a ps4 care to report back about their thoughts so far, in terms of games in particular?


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 20, 2014)

I love mine, but barely use it, in terms of games, killzone is great, so is fifa 14.

If you havent played assassins creed black flag its a great game and looks lush on ps4.

Infamous second sun, is good , looks amazing but is very short


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 20, 2014)

There isn't a single system-seller on either of the new consoles yet (for me anyway). I'm looking forward to what Sony show at E3.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 20, 2014)

Watchdogs....


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 20, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> Watchdogs....



Coming out on last-gen...


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 20, 2014)

hopefully the next gen will blow the shit out of the last gen versions


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 20, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> hopefully the next gen will blow the shit out of the last gen versions



It will probably look quite a bit better, but it's not making me want to go next-gen. I'm still waiting for that "WOW. NEEEED!" feeling.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 20, 2014)

fair enough , tbh i only got the ps4 as I had a very unexpected windfall, and thought whilst i had the money, id get one, but lack of games is a bit jarring


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 20, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Get real! There's not $150 of savings in an optical drive.



Don't shoot the messenger dude! I don't buy it either but that was the rumour...



ruffneck23 said:


> cant find a peep about it on the internets...



Will try and find the article, I don't buy it as that sounds too cheap and premature (the beta of the gaming streaming service doesn't start for a while yet).



ruffneck23 said:


> I love mine, but barely use it, in terms of games, killzone is great, so is fifa 14.
> 
> If you havent played assassins creed black flag its a great game and looks lush on ps4.
> 
> Infamous second sun, is good , looks amazing but is very short



Good to know, I like the AC series.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 20, 2014)

Its not so much ac as pirate...


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 21, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Coming out on last-gen...


But how gimped will the last gen version be? I've heard that the MP aspect is severely curtailed, at least on 360. Not sure I want to pay £350 just to play Watchdogs (another £50!)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 21, 2014)

Looking forward to the remastered Last of Us, always wanted to play that so nice to have a next gen version coming...


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 22, 2014)

got your friend request KE, but im working away til later so wont be on it til tomorrow, how you enjoying it so far ?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 22, 2014)

Yeah it's cool, just waiting on B4! Getting used to the navigation which isn't quite as well thought out as the Xbox dash but it's in big deal.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 25, 2014)

Hey folks,

Any suggestions for a good headset? Budget would be in the £50/60 range (don't think I could persuade the other half to spend another £110 on top end Turtle Beachs after buying them for the Xbox 360!)...pref wireless if possible or ones that plug into the joypad.

Ta muchly,

KE


----------



## yield (May 25, 2014)

Meant to be good. £80 though. Maybe cheaper elsewhere.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/280974.htm?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 25, 2014)

Ah they don't actually look too bad! But er where is the mic?


----------



## TitanSound (May 25, 2014)

It's built into the cans


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 26, 2014)

Aha! Nice.


----------



## Supine (Jun 1, 2014)

Why the hell does the PS power down feature activate while your downloading stuff. It just seems silly needing me to use the controller to keep the download active


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 1, 2014)

You need to look in the power settings. You can have it download updates while in standby mode.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 12, 2014)

Some nice games coming our way by the look of it...


----------



## Supine (Jun 12, 2014)

Yeah, glad I bought a PS4. This time next year the games will get released


----------



## Supine (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm enjoying Trials Fusion


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 12, 2014)

buy a spare pad.... you may need it come the end.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 12, 2014)

Why?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 12, 2014)

Supine said:


> I'm enjoying Trials Fusion



Tried the demo, liked it but can tell its a game I don't have the patience for...


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 12, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Why?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh yeah...see my comment about patience...!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 14, 2015)

Just picked one up with Fallout 4 & Cod. Never owned a current console before, but I couldn't face upgrading the PC.

What do people rate as the best games single player games (my internet is to poor to consider playing online sadly)? Although I imagine fallout will keep me busy for a while!


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 14, 2015)

Bloodborne


----------



## tommers (Nov 14, 2015)

Metal Gear Solid V.   Properly great game. 

Even if just for the fulton balloon. 

I've played Fallout for a couple of hours and already thinking I might go back to Snake.

You can put a poster onto your cardboard box and stun guards by showing it to them. 

And you run your own oil rig.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 14, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> Just picked one up with Fallout 4 & Cod. Never owned a current console before, but I couldn't face upgrading the PC.
> 
> What do people rate as the best games single player games (my internet is to poor to consider playing online sadly)? Although I imagine fallout will keep me busy for a while!



What's your PSN name fella?


----------



## Supine (Nov 15, 2015)

Assassins Crede the pirate game. Should be chep now too.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 15, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> What's your PSN name fella?



Not even got one!  My Internet is so slow I had to leave it downloading updates when I went out last night and couldn't create one till its done.


----------



## Chz (Nov 15, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> Just picked one up with Fallout 4 & Cod. Never owned a current console before, but I couldn't face upgrading the PC.
> 
> What do people rate as the best games single player games (my internet is to poor to consider playing online sadly)? Although I imagine fallout will keep me busy for a while!


From what I've seen, if your PC played Fallout 3 it can play Fallout 4. The graphics aren't a big selling point. Really, consoles these days are all about the multiplayer.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 15, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> Just picked one up with Fallout 4 & Cod. Never owned a current console before, but I couldn't face upgrading the PC.
> 
> What do people rate as the best games single player games (my internet is to poor to consider playing online sadly)? Although I imagine fallout will keep me busy for a while!


Shadow of Mordor 100%
Infamous: Second Son
MGS V
The Last of Us.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks all. Some interesting suggestions. Shadow of Mordor looks great. Now if only I had more time to play the dam thing. Only a few hours into Fallout 4.

Quite looking forward to see what the VR headset is like. Not as good as the PC version, but I won't need to upgrade to use it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 15, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> Shadow of Mordor 100%
> Infamous: Second Son
> MGS V
> The Last of Us.



Great suggestions!


----------

